

Entrepreneurs are crazy. - ABrandt
http://austinbrandt.posterous.com/entrepreneurs-are-crazy

======
JCThoughtscream
I read that more as the fact that people've really been locked into the
college-career-retirement mindset, especially as it seems to be the fact that
you're dropping out of college that's driving the response.

There's such thing as viable alternatives, of course. But they're
alternatives, as opposed to mainstream.Frankly, I prefer the alternatives
myself.

